# Weekend ride wanted



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking for a weekend trip.
LOVE to clean boats and help pay for whatever is needed:thumbup:


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

gulfbreezetom. Sorry we are full most week ends But we do have an open seat from time to time in the middle of the week. If this is some thing that might work for you give us a shout. We always leave from the Pensacola Pass. Hours are from sunrise to sunset. Slit cost and you are more then welcome to help clean the boat.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Purple - I will be retiring and available for fishing 7 days a week starting Sep 1st.
Can't wait! Thank you for the kind offer. I will take you up on it for sure!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats gbt! Hope you enjoy every day of it.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks MAC, looking forward to it!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

GBT, any particular kind of fishing? I've got a 22' bay boat and wouldn't mind meeting some reliable folks that need a ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Mostly inshore. Been hunting the elusive 30" trout. Catching 40 every morning I go. Would rather fish out of a boat Instead of my wet kayak. Can go Fri, sat, Sun this week. Text me at 850-542-5439. Split gas/cleaning.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey GBT, what bay you usually fish in. I'll be down in August, staying in Perdido Key with my boat and maybe we can go out. I'll give you a text when I get down there!


----------

